# Programme simulation appui barre d'espace



## Elindor (26 Octobre 2010)

Bonsoir,

Tout est dans le titre ou presque : je recherche un programme me permettant de simuler un appui de la barre d'espace rapide (délai de 0,025 à 0,1 sec entre deux "frappes"). Après maintes recherches et n'ayant pas trouver mon bonheur, je me tourne vers vous.
Cela doit être faisable avec un script mais mes compétences dans ce domaine sont... très limitées. 

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Nyx0uf (26 Octobre 2010)

Une simple recherche google et on trouve pleins de liens : http://dougscripts.com/itunes/itinfo/keycodes.php


----------



## elstingo (22 Décembre 2010)

Bonjour
alosr voila moi j'ai pas trop compris :rateau:
j'ai trouver le numéro de ma touche mais après pour la simuler ... j'aimerais appuyer sur la touche "entre" toute les secondes. 

ce que je vois sur ton lien c'est comment quand on appuyé sur une touche il se passe une action mais pas pour la répéter ..

Merci d'avance 
Elstingo


----------



## Anonyme (23 Décembre 2010)

Bonjour,

Voici un exemple de script qui  presse la touche *Entrée* avec un délai d'une seconde entre chaque fois, durant environ une minute.

```
repeat 60 times
	tell application "System Events"
		--keystroke (ASCII character 3) 
		--keystroke (character id 3) --Leopard  ou Snow Leopard
		key code 76
	end tell
	delay 1 -- attends une seconde
end repeat
```


----------

